# PT Raceway Nationals



## doogle7a (Dec 25, 2012)

*Saturday May 9th, 2015*
Doors open at 7am. Racing starts at 9am

*Losi Mini Sprints, Legends, Outlaw Sprints, Outlaw EDM, and Short Course Late Models*

*Rules*:

*Losi Mini Sprints* - All rubber tires, 2S or 6 cell NiMH, Brushless system or stock system

*Legends* - 1S lipo, Duratrax Photon Speed 2 Motor, Any striped Sped Tire, R/C Legends National Rules Body, R/C Legends National Rules ESC

*Outlaw Sprints* - 17.5 Motor with open ESC, Open ROAR Approved 2S Battery

*Outlaw EDM* - 13.5 Spec Mode or 17.5 Open ESC, Open ROAR Approved 2S

*Short Course 2WD LM* - Late Model Body Realistically Cut and Painted, Rubber Short Course Tires 2.2/3.0

*Race Format*:
3 Qualifiers and a Main

Top 6 Qualifiers in each class will pull a pill and race a 2 minute dash for the top 6 starting positions

*PT Raceway
129 Murrysville Road
Trafford Pennsylvania*​*Check out our Facebook page*:
*pt.raceway.1*​


----------

